# posting thumbnails



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

one thing i do not know how to do is to post thumbnails in a discussion thread. They are very good for people like me that have dial up from the mesazoiac era. I have kinda looked but cant seem to find any instruction for that.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I believe you add the photos as attachments. And they will pop up in the attachment section as clickable thumbnails. The manage attachment option is on the lower portion of the screen when you reply or start a thread. The User Manual (very top Right tab) has further detailed instructions. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/faq.php?faq=new_faq_item#faq_image_attach_item

-John N.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

This is my first thumbnail attachement thanx to your help.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/attachment.php?attachmentid=2964&stc=1&d=1149996293

nah, i guess i have not figure it out yet


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I see the thumbnail..some kinda of chicken hatchery?


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, those are gonna be supper after august


----------

